# MENORCA HERE I COME (hopefully!)



## elaineelizabeth (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello everyone, My name is Elaine and I live in Brighton in the UK. I am a qualified hairdresser and I so much wish to come to Spain to live and work (in particular Menorca). It is really difficult as to where to start and I was hoping that a nice expat could assist me a little. I have tried to find out the names and addresses of hairdressers (English if possible), but it is so difficult. The business yellow pages is all in Spanish and I do not understand a word! Do you know of anyone at all that may just be looking for someone like me that can do perms, colours, cutting, sets etc? I would love to come over as it has always been a dream of mine.
Thank you
Elaine


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elaineelizabeth said:


> Hello everyone, My name is Elaine and I live in Brighton in the UK. I am a qualified hairdresser and I so much wish to come to Spain to live and work (in particular Menorca). It is really difficult as to where to start and I was hoping that a nice expat could assist me a little. I have tried to find out the names and addresses of hairdressers (English if possible), but it is so difficult. The business yellow pages is all in Spanish and I do not understand a word! Do you know of anyone at all that may just be looking for someone like me that can do perms, colours, cutting, sets etc? I would love to come over as it has always been a dream of mine.
> Thank you
> Elaine


Hi Elaine,
Coming to Spain is not going to be easy for you. As a non European, if you want to come to Spain to work you will need a visa
Visas for Spain | Living in Spain | New Zealanders overseas | Spain | NZEmbassy.com
I'm not sure what the regulations are, but the employers of US citizens have to prove that no European can do the job they are offering before they can give it to an American and I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case for you too.
Apart from that Spain is still suffering from the recession and there is very high unemployment
This from the New Zealand ministry of foreign affairs website
Countries - Europe - Spain - Information Paper - NZ Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade


> Since elections in November 2011, President Mariano Rajoy of the conservative Popular Party (PP) has led Spain with a large majority in parliament. The effect of the Eurozone crisis on the Spanish economy over the last few years has been well documented. Spain has been forced to access emergency financial support from its euro zone partners in order to prop up its banking sector, but direct involvement of European funds in Spanish banks is still conditional on further progress at the European level. The Spanish economy is expected to remain in recession for another few years while it implements a restrictive budget and institutional reforms.


It would be a good idea for you to look around that website to see what is required of you so that you can see if this idea is a real possibility or not.
If not, you can come over for up to three months holiday to see if Menorca is really what you want anyway.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The fact that the Yellow Pages are in Spanish tells you something....without fluent Spanish you will find it difficult to get work. Even more so as you are a non- EU national.
Ask yourself how a non- English- speaking Spaniard would get by speaking no English in New Zealand!
Contrary to what some think, Spain is not thickly populated with Brits. Many went back to the UK during the crisis years. Unemployment is still very high with every third person looking for work in some areas.
Not a good idea foryou, really...


----------

